# Cholla cactus wood



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering is cholla cactus wood safe for CRS? has anybody tried it before?

Thanks!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, safe and i have tried that. Watch for the tanning...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I got some from Charles a few years ago and it was one of the best shrimp-keeping suggestions I've yet to receive. It grows aufwuchs like crazy (shrimp feed on it) and provides great shelter for molting and young shrimp.

That ugly white fuzzy stuff it grows for the first little while is ok, too. More shrimp food.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I will boil and soak before putting it on.


----------

